# New cane or stick projects for fall?



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

As a rule other out door activities slow as fall comes and stick making picks up with more pleasent weather to work in develops. At least it's that way in this area of the world. I was wondering what new projets others were thinking about doing? Any one trying any thing new? Something they have wanted to try. I have a couple of projects I want to do. I am inspired by many of our UK stick makers and would like to do a horn market stick. I also want do some new canes with a military theme for some of our vets. I am working on some plans for those. It will be nice to have our UK members for advice when I am doing the market stick. Right now finding the horn is my delima. With the members we have here there is most likely help for any one wanting to try something new. I know I am glad to share any skills I may have if someone thinks I may be of help to them. 
I invite everyone to pick something new and give it a try.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi CV3, re finding horn

Buffallo Horn is available on ebay.com and one of the UK walking stick parts suppliers who ships to US is Rerrick Sticks (rerrickstickmakingsupplies.co.u). I suggest buffalo horn as it is more readily available than rams horn, since the foot & mouth outbreak in the UK this I understand has become more difficukt to obtain.

The video's that Stickwithdave posted to this forum are a good watch for the process of shaping the horn to form a topper..


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

It's not a stick but I've been working on a burn bowl and trying to learn the bowdrill.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Gloops. Sadly they will not ship horn or shanks to the states. I called Rerrick and ask they told me they could not get it past customs. I can get antler. I may have to do that until I can fined horn. I may have to make the market stick from wood for now. I saved Dave's you tubes. Good information.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know I've seen water buffalo horn on Ebay. You should be able to find some.

I don't have any definite plans for sticks at the moment except get more for some one piece sticks after the leaves fall.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Buffalo horn is pretty easy to work and bends readly , The thing i like about it is when you carve intials out of it it stands out so well when fixed to a shank .Rams horn is increadbly flexable and is easily formed to grip a shank alsffering a individual there own monogram. I haven't used cow horn but assume it would work the same way

It is possible I understand to get white buffalo horn I have never seen any as they not shipped here commercially


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Thanks Gloops. Sadly they will not ship horn or shanks to the states. I called Rerrick and ask they told me they could not get it past customs. I can get antler. I may have to do that until I can fined horn. I may have to make the market stick from wood for now. I saved Dave's you tubes. Good information.


Spotted this on ebay US supplier?









If these are being sold as dog treats any large pet stores in your area who may stock them so you can see what you get, have seen them in pet food outlets in UK.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The pieces I've seen sold as dog treats are too small to get a crook out of. You can use them as accents and if you find a solid tip make another style of handle but not crooks or market sticks.

This seller might be worth contacting. They seem to have a pretty good inventory.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/worldwidewildlifeproducts?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Let them know what you're after they probably don't have all their stock listed

Rodney


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well on Wednesday this week I start work on my first "proper" handle. I have a few blanks cut out, just simple stuff like cardigan or market stick, mostly in lime but also a couple in oak. Should be fun


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a few ideas rattling around in my head. I am thinking about a leaping fish stick, maybe a bison head or a wolf's head.

Christmas ornament carvings are on the program soon as well.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

All handles are "proper" if the hand fits and it is comfortable it's good, post some pic's


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't posted in awhile because my dremel broke in the middle of making a Mike Stinnett inspired snake stick which was looking pretty good. So now some financial things have come up and I cant fix said dremel.

So in the mean time I have started a pyrography ( wood burning ) project. When it gets a little closer to being complete I'll post some pics of it.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have had very limited interest in waist high formal walking stick. Now I've been informed that more folks may be interested in hiking sticks which don't look like a medical aid.

For the last couple of years, I have been watching a Bur Oak sapling growing along the alley behind my house. The owner has given me permission to cut it. It's going to have a natural root knob included.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I find a cane to be handier for around town. Hiking staffs are long and get in the way when getting in and out of cars.But then, my sticks actually are walking aids.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont need a walking stick but like the hiking pole whilst walking in the lincolnshire wolds, its handy for the underlating hillsides wet and slippery ground .

We have a tendency to walk in groups and you get more enquires whilst walking with then as people seem to like the decorative indiviuality of them ,even though its still a learning journey for me carving them.


----------

